# 10 Best Japanese Ghost Towns



## beccapenny (Nov 20, 2010)

Another interesting article! Combines two big interests of mine, Dereliction and Japan!

http://www.asylum.com/2010/02/24/10-japanese-ghost-towns-love-hotel-toyo-bowling-alley-sports-world-russian-village-theme-park/

Be sure to click on the pics to go to the guy website for more pics and info!

Sorry to keep editing, but the website that clicking the pics takes you to is fantastic! I'll include a direct link to it, it's well worth a read!
http://www.michaeljohngrist.com/


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 20, 2010)

Very interesting but it left out Battleship Island! 

I was expecting it to be at number 1.


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2010)

Not being funny, but can we not have lots of '10 best' type threads here please... it's not really reference material.


----------



## beccapenny (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry. 
But I want to highlight the website the pics on that list link to. It's wonderful, with beautiful photography and in depth info.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 22, 2010)

krela said:


> Not being funny, but can we not have lots of '10 best' type threads here please... it's not really reference material.



And surely there is a reference forum for reference stuff. This is about other UE stuff. Or am I mistaken. 

What exactly are we allowed to post in here?

Not hurting is it?

Great pics btw


----------



## krela (Nov 22, 2010)

Angelus said:


> And surely there is a reference forum for reference stuff. This is about other UE stuff. Or am I mistaken.
> 
> What exactly are we allowed to post in here?
> 
> ...



It was originally posted in the reference material forum, I moved it to the general forum.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 22, 2010)

krela said:


> It was originally posted in the reference material forum, I moved it to the general forum.



Fair dues. Most forums leave a trail so i was expecting that one. Sorry


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 28, 2010)

Ghost towns...places my post-apocalyptic dereliction dreams are made of.


----------



## DMG15 (Apr 7, 2012)

A newspaper has actually given a pretty decent report on Battleship Island with good details and photos! Worth checking out in my opinion. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Island-coast-Japan.html?ICO=most_read_module

Thought I best just post it here rather than in a new thread.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 7, 2012)

DMG15 said:


> A newspaper has actually given a pretty decent report on Battleship Island with good details and photos! Worth checking out in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Island-coast-Japan.html?ICO=most_read_module
> 
> Thought I best just post it here rather than in a new thread.



And I thought it best to close the thread before anybody else has any ideas of keeping it alive.


----------

